# Kutterangeln auf Dorsch



## Martin1987 (17. Juni 2012)

Hallo, und zwar wollte ich fragen was ihr mir für eine Pilkrute und Rolle empfehlt? Es gibt ja gewisse sets für 30-40euro reicht diese für einmal auf den Kutterangeln? Ich bin nur eine Woche an der Ostsee und wollte so eine Tour mit machen. Nur bin ich jetzt am grübbeln was ich am besten für eine rolle mit rute kaufe #c?
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht was empfehlen?


----------



## fusionator (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

musst ne starke hechtrute nehmen wenn du eine hast.


----------



## Martin1987 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

Hechtrute habe ich eine bis 100g wurfgewicht mit ner 4000er stationärrolle. Wollte mir aber eigentlich eine richtige pilkrute holen da ich halbe sachen nicht mag


----------



## Martin1987 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

Was haltet ihr von dieser, ob die was taugt?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/310402869418?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## feuerlibelle (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

Oh mein Gott! 100-200g WG?
Also ich fische schon lange um Rügen, aber 200g habe ich noch dran gehangen und so ein Knüppel braucht keiner.
Pilker Gewichter um 80-100g selten 120g sind der Standart.

Da war der Tipp mit der Hechtrute schon besser als der Besenstielkombo.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Martin1987 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

Also könnte ich auch ein hechtrute nehmen? Kann ich meine 30er mono und 4000er rolle nehmen?


----------



## Skizzza (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

Ja kannst du definitiv, ich fisch selten über 75 gramm, da langt dein Stock für. und Rolle und Schnur sind auch ausreichend.


----------



## Martin1987 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

Und 2,40 bzw 2,70m ist auch ausreichend von der länge her?


----------



## Skizzza (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

2.70 sollte es schon sein, ich fische selber 3.30


----------



## allegoric (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

*Balzer Edition IM-12 71° North Baltic Sea 165 2,40m 40-165g*
http://www.google.de/products/catal...=X&ei=m0zeT4LXFI7Psgb_8KydDQ&ved=0CIQBEPMCMAc

Beste Rute meiner Meinung nach für Ostsee. Ein Traumstock für "günstiges" Geld und richtig geilem Ködergefühl.

Fühlt sich an wie ne Spinne, ist aber ne tolle Meeresrute. 

Ich verstehen immer nicht, was die Leute auf so engen Boote mit 3m Ruten und länger wollen. Hat man Pech, steht man an der Seite vom Boot und da geht kaum noch was mit 3m+ oO!


Rolle ist ne 4000er wie oben genannt, ideal. Ich fische in der Ostsee aber ne 3000 und das langt allemal. Ich hatte hier noch keinen Fisch, der die Spro Passion (Billigteil, aber gut) ins Schwitzen gebracht hat.


----------



## Skizzza (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

Genau den Stock hab ich als Zweit-Rute neben meiner Rocksweeper, aber halt in 3.30. Die zusätzliche Länge bringt halt mehr Wurfweite etc, was gerade auf einem Kutter so manchen Tag retten kann


----------



## allegoric (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

Ja bei eigenem Boot würde ich auch 3 m nehmen, aber wie gesagt, hat man Pech muss man echt gucken, dass man das Boot oder seinen Hintermann nicht hakt.


----------



## magnus12 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*



Martin1987 schrieb:


> Also könnte ich auch ein hechtrute nehmen? Kann ich meine 30er mono und 4000er rolle nehmen?



Moin!

diese Kombi wird lausig fangen, da die schwache Rute in Verbindung mit der dünnen, dehnbaren Mono und schwerem Pilker die Pilkbewegungen nicht sauber durchbringt. Hab das mit ein paar Freunden im direkten Vergleich mal erleben dürfen, das war fatal.

In Verbindung mit einer dehnungsarmen Geflochtenen(mind.15er) und moderaten Ködergewichten von 50-70gr wäre die Rute aber gut geeignet. Damit kommst Du -gerade als einsteiger - bloss nicht bei jedem Wetter runter...

Wenn Du wirklich nur einmal rausfährst solltest Du über Leihgerät nachdenken(ca.15 Euro). Die Ruten sind zwar schwer und kurz, aber robust und bringen die Bewegung durch. 

30er Mono brauchst Du jedenfalls nicht mitzubringen, wegen der Dehnung. 

viel Spaß! #h


----------



## magnus12 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*



Martin1987 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dieser, ob die was taugt?
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/310402869418?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



jep, die tut es. Es ist zwar nicht meine Preisklasse, und es geht mit Sicherheit auch eleganter, aber die deckt es ab. 2,70m wären jedoch besser.

"Echte" 200gr Wg wären Overkill, aber bei billigen Ruten sollte eher >bis 200gr draufstehen damit Du auch einen 100gr Pilker wirklich gut werfen und führen kannst.  Und Du willst ja auch nicht *noch* eine Gelegenheitspilkrute kaufen müssen wenn z.B. zum Makrelenangeln tatsächlich einmal 200gr bewegt werden müssen...


----------



## Martin1987 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

Also meinst du die wird die paar stunden auf den kutter überstehen? Habe jetzt noch eine gebrauchte im angebot mit dieser allerdings mit 20lbs
Rutte http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/2...r-Red-Travel-Boat-BR-b-4-teilig-B-44548p.html

und Rolle wäre diese hier mit 40er mono:
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...mse&xploidID=3765ad0be09e5a3cd58237a627ccef40

Ausleihen kommt für mich nicht in frage, wer weiß vielleicht gefällt mir das kutter angeln ja auch daher will ich mir lieber eine eigene kaufen, und falls was kaputt geht muss ich nicht noch das leihgerät bezahlen.


----------



## Gohann (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

Lass auf der Ostsee die Finger von Multis. Die sollte man eigentlich nur zum Dickdorschangeln nehmen, wenn man eigentlich nur ablassen muss. Ist wie im Sommer werfen angesagt,ist ne gute Stationärrolle z. B. Penn Slammer oder , wenn man damit werfen kann ne Jerkmulti angeagt. Und lass die Finger von 50 lbs Knüppeln. Damit kannst Du Wracks heben,

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Martin1987 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

Die rute die ich meinte hat nur 20lbs. Also macht sich ne Multirolle nicht so gut beim Ostseeangeln?


----------



## Gohann (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

Wenn Du mit einer Wurfmulti umgehen kannst, ist das kein Problem. Sonst entwirrst Du nur Schnur!|uhoh: 

Für mich ist jetzt Fussball angesagt! Also bis morgen.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## großdorsch 1 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

wenn du spinnruten mit ca.60-80gr und 100-150gr hast dann bist du eigentlich für alle situationen gewappnet!!!  ich hab weder im langelandbelt,noch vor laboe oder rügen und fehmarn mit mehr als 120gr pilker gefischt!!!  hatten im belt an die 35m und 4-5 windstärken oder auch letzten weihnachten vör rügen bei 7 windstärken keine probleme an na 15er geflochtenen mit 80-125gr guten grundkontakt zu halten!!! wenn wie im sommer öfter mal null drift ist,dann langen sogar pilker und jigs mit 30-75gr um selbst in 25m problemlos zu fischen!!!! 
und spass soll das drillen ja auch machen und wer hat schon lust auf nen tauben arm am abend?!? glaub mir lass die finger von so veralteten pilkknüppeln und fisch ne nummer leichter!!!
lg


----------



## großdorsch 1 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

schau dir einfach mal gerätetips auf der seite der jan cux an,wen die nicht wissen was man zum kutterangeln braucht wer dann???


----------



## Martin1987 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

Ich bedanke mich bei dir, da werde ich morgen mal zum meinen Angelspezi fahren und mir eine rolle samt rute kaufen. Werde dann hier berichten. Was für eine schnurr wäre besser, 0,40 oder 20er geflochten?


----------



## marcus2803 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

für das angeln in der ostsee reicht ne 0,14er geflochtene vollkommen aus fürs pilken , für die nordsee 40-50ger monofile schnurr dazu ne rute bis maximal 150 gramm . 
denkt immer auch daran das ihr den ganzen tag fischen wollt damit .


----------



## großdorsch 1 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

ich fische geflochtene von 12er-19er und binde ca.3-4meter 40er mono davor.  hatte damit noch nie probleme dorsche bis5kg oder auch mal 2 auf einen schlag zu landen! die vorgeschaltete mono hat den vorteil das man fische bis ca.2,5kg einfach über bord heben kann!!! in dem man die schnurr in die hand nimmt.


----------



## allegoric (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

He Martin,

glaube mal den Leuten, die hier schreiben.

Wenn du dir ne 08/15 Rute kaufst, wirst du definitiv DEUTLICH weniger Spaß haben UND weniger fangen als mit ner ordentlichen Meeresrute, wie eingangs von mir gepostet, oder den Vorschlägen der Mitposter mit einer schweren Hechtrute bis 150g Wurfgewicht.

1. Die Köderführung leidet total darunter, wenn du so nen schweren Knübbel hast. Die Balzer zum Beispiel wiegt nur 225g-280g, je nach Ausführung und Länge. Jetzt stellt dir mal dein Billigknübbel vor, wenn du alleine für die Rute + Rolle+Pilker die ganze Zeit 600g+ wuchten musst!

2. willst du doch auch vom Dorschangeln infiziert werden. Ich schwöre dir, dass du es nicht wirst, wenn du nicht fängst und Spaß dran hast. Und wenn du billig kaufst, kaufste eh 2mal ;-). Außerdem kannst du viel weiter auswerfen, weil es mit der Aktion besser hinhaut als mit so nem steifen Ding ebenso ohne vernünftiges "Tocken" bei leichtem Geschirr.

Ich war letztens erst im Fehmarnbelt mit Kutter unterwegs und übernächste Woche auch. Ich freu mich tierisch und mit der Erfahrung der "neuen" Rute bin ich gleich noch glücklicher. V.a. wenn ich die ganzen "Heinis" aufm Schiff sehe, die den ganzen Tag peitschen und nix rausbekommen, weil der Pilker und co einfach ******* präsentiert werden bzw. die nur 2/3 der Wurfweite bekommen und damit nie auf Distanz sind.

Schnur:
Würde ich auch zu 15-20 vernünftige Geflochtene nehmen (Power Pro, Fireline und Co.). Vorgeschaltene Monoschnüre mal abgesehen ;-)


----------



## meierchen_online (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*



großdorsch 1 schrieb:


> ich fische geflochtene von 12er-19er und binde ca.3-4meter 40er mono davor.  hatte damit noch nie probleme dorsche bis5kg oder auch mal 2 auf einen schlag zu landen! die vorgeschaltete mono hat den vorteil das man fische bis ca.2,5kg einfach über bord heben kann!!! in dem man die schnurr in die hand nimmt.



Genau so mache ich es auch, wobei mir bisher sogar eine 0,34er als Vorfach genügt hat (Trilene Fluororcarbon rockt und hält bombe!).

Kurze Frage an die Rügenangler: Ich fahr Freitag mit der Cux von Sassnitz raus. Laut Vorhersage (Seewetterbericht) soll das Wetter recht ruhig werden, 2-3bft Windstärke. Wie es dann real aussieht, muss man sehen. Bisher kenne ich die Ostsee nur um Warnemünde, dort angeln wir selten mal tiefer als 20m vom Kutter, das letzte Mal vor drei Wochen, wo richtig Seegang war, Windstärke 5-6 und ordentliche Drift, waren die Kutter weit unter Land, tw. bei unter 10m. 
In Warnemünde angele ich mit Pilkern eigentlich nie über 100g (am liebsten mit ein paar Modellen zwischen 60-80g, wenn ich überhaupt mal mit Pilker angele, hab über 100g auch nur wenig Pilker), und habe selbst bei dem Extremseegang vor 3 Wochen noch kontrolliert mit 80g Jigköpfen + 12cm Gufi fischen können. 

Die Angaben auf der Webseite der Cux zum Gerät kenne ich natürlich und liege mit meinem Kram im Optimum, ich angele auch generell nur mit GuFi solo (seltener Pilker solo), Beifänger usw. überlasse ich den anderen. Über 100g Gewicht bin ich nur sporadisch ausgestattet (ein paar Pilker, leider keine passenden Jigköpfe), weil ich das bisher nie brauchte. Nun liest man aber manchmal im Board, dass man Rügen nicht mit Warnemünde vergleichen kann und es kommen dann Empfehlungen, ein paar "Totschläger" bis 150g oder schwerer einzupacken (was nach Aussage eines Boardies (finde jetzt den Beitrag nicht mehr) auch von der Cux-Besatzung empfohlen worden sein soll), weil die Fanggründe tiefer liegen sollen als vor Warnemünde, die Strömung, Drift etc. oft stärker sei. Muss ich mir Sorgen machen, dass ich evtl. nicht zum Grund komme? Ich wollte mich schon für den Notfall etwas schwerer eindecken, aber Jigköpfe in meinen bevorzugten Größen von 4/0-6/0 sind bei mir vor Ort kaum zu finden, und Onlineversand bis Freitag ist zu kurzfristig. Ich kann zur Not mit schlanken Gufis mit kleinen Schaufelschwänzen, Wedgetails, diverse Low Action- und No-Action-Shads, die weniger Druck machen, noch etwas reißen und so Gewicht einsparen oder auch auf schweres Drop Shot oder die Jigger-Montage mit schwerem Pilker als Gewicht umsteigen, würde aber lieber weiter mit meinen Gufis am Jigkopf angeln. *Habt Ihr von der Cux oder einem anderen Kutter (nicht Kleinboot!) vor Rügen jemals mehr als 80g Jigköpfe für Gufis zwischen 8-13cm gebraucht? *Schwerere Köpfe in meinen Lieblinggrößen habe ich leider noch nicht ausmachen können, geht bei Rundköpfen erst wieder bei 8/0 in schwerere Bereiche, aber die sind mir einach zu groß für meine Standardgufis. Hab im örtlichen Angelcenter nur so ein paar blöde Schleppköpfe (ähnlich wie die Profiblinker Flachköpfe (siehe hier: http://profiblinker.com/profi-blinker-flachkopf-twister-blau-gr%C3%83%C2%B6%C3%83%C5%B8e-pack-p-1010.html) mit 100g von Storm gefunden, die mir gar nicht zusagen. #d

Gruß
meierchen


----------



## großdorsch 1 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

also ich hab mit twister und 12er gufi am 75g kopf bei windstärke 5 bei 15-20m keine probleme gehabt!  hab aber die meisten dorsche auf pilker gefangen,das einzige was ich persönlich am gufi besser fand,das es meistens bessere dorsche waren! hatte aber auch einige aussteiger und die 2 vom drill her größten dorsche nach ca.1 min und 5min verloren!!!
hat jemand erfahrung mit angstdrillingen beim dorschangeln?


----------



## Martin1987 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*



allegoric schrieb:


> He Martin,
> 
> glaube mal den Leuten, die hier schreiben.
> 
> ...


 Hey danke für den Tip. War heut bei mir im Angelladen und da wurde mir das gleiche geraten, somit kaufe ich mir eine rolle mit rute für schlappe 268euro . Was man nicht alles für sein Hobby tut. Nun müssen am 23.07 noch die Dorsche ordentlich beißen und dann bin ich zufrieden :vik:.

Lg#6


----------



## meierchen_online (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*



großdorsch 1 schrieb:


> also ich hab mit twister und 12er gufi am 75g kopf bei windstärke 5 bei 15-20m keine probleme gehabt!  hab aber die meisten dorsche auf pilker gefangen,das einzige was ich persönlich am gufi besser fand,das es meistens bessere dorsche waren!



Hab schon Tage erlebt, da sah die Pilkerfraktion ganz alt aus. Aber jeder macht seine Erfahrungen und ein paar gute Pilker habe ich zur Not auch auf Lager. Das mit der besseren Durchschnittsgröße beim Gummiangeln würde ich so unterschreiben. 



> hatte aber auch einige aussteiger und die 2 vom drill her größten dorsche nach ca.1 min und 5min verloren!!!



Aussteiger kommen beim Dorscheln meiner Meinung nach oft dadurch, dass entweder die Jigköpfe zu Gunsten der Beweglichkeit des Gufis zu klein gewählt werden und dadurch zu wenig Halt im Dorschmaul haben, oder/und durch Spitzbeißer. Ersteres kann man dadurch beheben, dass man die Hakengröße der Einzelhaken einfach hoch schraubt. Die Haken fallen durch die dicken Köpfe, die sich auf den Hakenschaft ausdehnen ohnehin schon kleiner aus als leichtere Modelle der selben Hakengröße von z. B. 10g Gewicht für nen Flachlandkanal. Auch wenn es vielleicht doof aussieht: Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Haken, die in der hinteren Hälfte des Gufis sitzen und bei Twistern ganz am Ende des Körpers (also kurz vorm Flatterschwanz) die Ausbeute erhöhen. Außerdem gucken größere Haken weiter aus dem Gummi heraus und fassen so leichter, was bei so einem Riesenmaul, wie es Dorsche haben, bestimmt ganz hilfreich ist. Aussteiger kommen wie beim Zandern natürlich auch durch die harte Rute + dehnungsarme Schnur zustande, muss man eben mit Handgelenk und Monovorfach ein wenig ausgleichen und versuchen, auf konstante Spannung zu halten, gerade kurz vor dem Kescher. Da ich eh fast nur faulenze, könnte ich auch mal eine weichere Rute einsetzen, die besser nachfedert, als meine Bodden- und Flussjiggen. Ich glaube, ich mache am Freitag mal wieder einen Versuch mit meiner alten Yad Cleveland, die müsste das bei ruhiger See ganz gut hinbekommen.
 Zu Zweitens: Zander und Barsche saugen ihre Beute ein, Dorsche tun das nicht, die beißen mit ihrem Riesenmaul einfach nur zu und können so an schwierigen Tagen die Schwänze von Gufis einkürzen oder hängen dann eher knapp und verabschieden sich wieder. Erst wenn man trotz größerer Haken, die weiter hinten sitzen, viele Fehlbisse hat, würde ich einen Angstdrillling benutzen. Dadurch kassiert man aber wie beim Pilkern auch mehr Hänger und bekommt schneller Dreck am Haken, außerdem ist der Köder schwerer zu lösen, wenn ein Dorsch ihn tief im Maul hat. Darum nehme ich persönlich keine Angstdrillinge, ist mir zu kompliziert, wenn es schnell gehen muss oder man auch mal was zurück setzen will.


----------



## Martin1987 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

Kann mir noch jemand ne liste geben was ich sonst alles so mitnehmen sollte auf den Kutter? Pflicht werkzeug und Rute sollte klar sein .

Lg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*



Martin1987 schrieb:


> Kann mir noch jemand ne liste geben was ich sonst alles so mitnehmen sollte auf den Kutter? Pflicht werkzeug und Rute sollte klar sein .
> 
> Lg


 ne kühltasche sonst kannste zum ende der tour die fische ins wasser werfen


----------



## Skizzza (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

- Dem Wetter angemessene Kleidung (Vorher immer Wetterbericht checken)
- Tüten für den Fisch sowie die erwähnte Kühlbox
- Zange zum Hakenlösen
- Scharfes Filetiermesser
- Evtl was gegen Seekrankheit, weiß nicht wie das bei dir ausschaut
- Sonnencreme! Wenn sie denn auf dem Wasser scheint, verbrennst du rasch
- Ein Lappen den du nass machst und über die Fische legen kannst, und noch was zum Hände abwischen
- Ganz viel gute Laune


----------



## Martin1987 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

Ok alles klar, danke euch


----------



## großdorsch 1 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

eine gute sonnenbrille und ne kopfbedeckung kann auch nicht schaden!!!  hatte schon übelsten sonnenbrand obwohl es einen dünnen wolkenschleier am himmel hatte und die augen sind bei den lichtverhältnissen auch oft sehr angestrengt!!!


----------



## HerrHamster (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

Sag mal was haltet ihr von sowas?? 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Holo-Pilker-Set-5-x-Spitzkopf-150-gr-Dorsch-/360451037295?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item53ec8e586f


----------



## Franky (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

Generell halte ich von Pilkern dieser Art nicht viel. 
Die "Kieler" in Form vom "Spitzkopf", "Danmark" etc. laufen meiner Meinung nach wesentlich besser und sind nicht viel teurer.
Speziell dieser Pilker in 150 g wäre mir 2 mal zu schwer für die "Standard-Ostsee" und würde nur bei starkem Wind/Drift in Verbindung mit größeren Tiefen notwendig sein.

PS: Angelwelt Rose hat die übrigens auch an der Wand, neben den ganzen Eisele-Dingern!


----------



## HerrHamster (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

Joa, aber Rose hat immer recht knackige Preise! ^^ 
Aber danke für den Tipp! 

Was würdest du denn so an Pilkern auf der Ostsee verwenden (also ich meine Gewicht)?
Ich will jetzt nicht 20 Pilker für einmal fischen kaufen!


----------



## Skizzza (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

Moin Hamster!

also für die Jahreszeit jetzt  (weniger Wind etc) sind Pilker von 50-100 gramm ausreichend, meistens verwende ich 60-70. Dann einige taumelnde und einige schnell sinkende Modelle in den Standard-farben und es sollte nix schief gehn


----------



## HerrHamster (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

Okay, nix höher als 100gr? Auch nciht im August?


----------



## Skizzza (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

Kannst natürlich eins zwei Pilker um die 120 holen, aber die hab ich in 15 Jahren Kuttern von HeliTown noch nicht gebraucht. Und zur Not, da ich annehme, dass du sie für die Bordie Tour brauchst, leih ich dir welche


----------



## HerrHamster (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

Super dann geh ich die tage mal shoppen!


----------



## Martin1987 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kutterangeln auf Dorsch*

Kurze frage noch, seid ihr der meinung das ich nur eine einfache Montage nehemen soll, also einfach pilker ran und fertig, oder aber lieber eine mit 2 beifängern?


----------

